# DEF quality from truck stop pumps



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

So I've been buying PEAK DEF 2.5gal jugs when they go on sale(2 for $25 I think) ever since I bought my CTD 26k miles ago. I recently inquired about DEF at a Speedway that I normally stop and use the passenger vehicle diesel pumps. They explained how they sell DEF in the semi-truck diesel pumps out back for a much discounted price(about $2.79/gal). So while driving through the truck stop area I see the "DEF" button on the diesel pump which leads me to believe it is pumped through the diesel hose, is that right? I see people posting they use truck stop DEF, but will there be more issues with quality? I've heard horror stories about DEF quality to the point where a guy I work with will only buy it from the dealer for his Jeep because it would throw poor DEF quality codes(I know, it's FCA, but still). I'll be trying this route for my next fill (which won't be a while now), but just curious about experiences from others that actually drive a CTD. BTW, searching this site lately has been a bit of a task for me for some reason(maybe just me).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The DEF filler here at work is its own nozzle, if I recall correctly, and I believe at most truck stops it is separate.

I'd be a bit leery of it going through a nozzle that also delivers fuel...diesel seems a bit "stickier" than gasoline, since it doesn't evaporate so quickly like gas will.

I used to buy the Supertech stuff at WalMart, then they stopped selling it for a bit so I switched to the PEAK BlueDEF (Supertech is since back on sale, but I can't order online and pick up in store like I used to, anymore - I can have PEAK shipped for free and not have to go to WalMart at all, which is well worth the extra cost to me, haha). I've always wondered about the truck stop stuff, but we don't have one near us.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I've only seen DEF pumps once and it had it's own nozzle.

I'm super picky about the DEF I put in. I always look at the manufacture date and find the newest one I can (this stuff has a shelf life). I avoid expensive DEF because it sits on the shelf (and obviously cost more).

I suspect big rig DEF and DPF systems are more lenient on maintaining spec than passenger vehicles. I've read articles before about people needing their DEF tank pulled because the fluid they bought at WalMart was old. I imagine stuff in big tanks can be contaminated as well.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I get mine at a Pilot truck stop. It is a separate nozzle. Price is right and they move a lot of the product so I'm assuming it always fresh. Haven't had any emission related (or any other) issues with my 2015 with 86K.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Truck stops have seperate nozzles.

When we get done fueling. We hang up nozzle. And grab def nozzle.

Trucks can hold 20 gallons. And don't always def up. Which is kind of dumb cuz the next stop for fuel. May not have a working nozzle.

Specially winter time.

I'm not currently driving a def truck so I'm not sure on price but I think it's around $2.75 per gallon.

Buying them boxes is crazy.

I wouldn't buy fuel though. It's more expensive


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

Agree. I have exclusively bought DEF at a Pilot truck stop pump for 2.79/gal. 95k miles and no problem. They always give me a weird look when I say I only need $12 worth.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

With the CTD DEF poor quality (potential) issue, personally I’d stay away from any pump that shares DEF with Diesel (or anything else other than DEF).

As others have noted, most truck stops that offer DEF dispense it via a separate, dedicated hose and nozzle. 

One other thing to consider when buying DEF at the pump...if you live in or plan to travel through a region with colder climate, DEF pumps can become inoperable below certain temperatures. This is because DEF is 65% water so the pumps tend to freeze periodically (usually under very extreme conditions).


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I e always put DEF @ the pump in the CTD until it was deleted. It was a PITA with the trunk liner, but I never had an issue. Deleted the car about 80000 so not a concern these days. 

I also try to fill up the F350 there as well, but there is just one store in my local area and the pumps aren’t always working. My problem with the box is I can’t fill the tank all the way so I may need another the next week if I’m moving heavy things around. The tank won’t hold 2 boxes and I’m not aging anything that is left over so I won’t pour more than one at a time in so it never full if I’m using the box.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ya know

Those diesel pumps for semis. They take credit cards too. It's been a long time since I actually had to use mine for the work truck so I don't remember if it asks the same questions as our fuel cards as to if you want to purchase def only.

Somebody will have to chime in on that.

Pickups with campers and sometimes motorhomes too. Will use the semi pump instead of the car pumps.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

While we're on this topic, any of you had someone give you a weird look or even talk crap to you about pulling up to a diesel or shared gas/diesel pump in your CTD? Has happened a few times to me.

One time a guy was kind of enough to "warn" me that I was putting diesel into my gasoline car (kinda wondering how I fit a diesel nozzle into a gasoline fill neck, but I digress), I've also had guys in diesels trucks pull in behind me taking the only diesel pump and rev their engine while staring me down, and finally a few weeks ago I had a guy call me a fword ahole for taking a gas/diesel pump rather than just a gas (he apologized once I told him it was a diesel).

I suppose only having 3 or 4 incidents in 2.5 years of owning this (filling up once a week) isn't too bad.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> While we're on this topic, any of you had someone give you a weird look or even talk crap to you about pulling up to a diesel or shared gas/diesel pump in your CTD? Has happened a few times to me.
> 
> One time a guy was kind of enough to "warn" me that I was putting diesel into my gasoline car (kinda wondering how I fit a diesel nozzle into a gasoline fill neck, but I digress), I've also had guys in diesels trucks pull in behind me taking the only diesel pump and rev their engine while staring me down, and finally a few weeks ago I had a guy call me a fword ahole for taking a gas/diesel pump rather than just a gas (he apologized once I told him it was a diesel).
> 
> I suppose only having 3 or 4 incidents in 2.5 years of owning this (filling up once a week) isn't too bad.


The cashier at a Shell station recently came outside to ‘warn’ me when he noticed on the closed circuit camera that I had placed the green-handled diesel nozzle into my CTD filler neck. He was just about to say something when he noticed my license plate “CRZ DZL” and the personalized frame “Yes, It’s A Diesel”. 

He sighed in relief, laughed and then shared a story where a woman a few weeks earlier had mis-fueled her diesel with gasoline (or vice versa, can’t recall). The car died a few miles away and she then tried to come back on the station ownership claiming it was their fault.

Remembering this incident the cashier was understandably anxious to prevent what he perceived as another potential fueling mishap.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My sister-in-law almost put gas into the CTD on a trip down to Chicago with my wife - good thing my wife was paying attention and stopped her.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

It is funny when people come up to you isn't it? "I didn't know this came in a diesel." Missed opportunity not marketing the car. I wonder how many were sold. Anyone know?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

NUMBER2 said:


> It is funny when people come up to you isn't it? "I didn't know this came in a diesel." Missed opportunity not marketing the car. I wonder how many were sold. Anyone know?


Last numbers I heard on the Gen1 is that they made a total of 15,000 (10k in 2014 and 5k in 2015), which happens to match the number of engines they reported importing from Germany in the press release announcing the launch of the CTD. I don't think I've heard production numbers on the Gen2, but I also haven't followed it that closely.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

NUMBER2 said:


> It is funny when people come up to you isn't it? "I didn't know this came in a diesel." Missed opportunity not marketing the car. I wonder how many were sold. Anyone know?


Yes, I get that a lot myself!


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> While we're on this topic, any of you had someone give you a weird look or even talk crap to you about pulling up to a diesel or shared gas/diesel pump in your CTD? Has happened a few times to me.
> 
> One time a guy was kind of enough to "warn" me that I was putting diesel into my gasoline car (kinda wondering how I fit a diesel nozzle into a gasoline fill neck, but I digress), I've also had guys in diesels trucks pull in behind me taking the only diesel pump and rev their engine while staring me down, and finally a few weeks ago I had a guy call me a fword ahole for taking a gas/diesel pump rather than just a gas (he apologized once I told him it was a diesel).
> 
> I suppose only having 3 or 4 incidents in 2.5 years of owning this (filling up once a week) isn't too bad.


Lol, what area do you live in? I haven't gotten anyone with a negative attitude yet like you explained. Jeez people get bent on anything these days huh. So far I've only gotten the "wow, didn't know they made that in a diesel" type of stuff. One guy was saying how his sister or brother or someone had the same car and how he always thought "those German cars" were cool. I'm like, uh...ya see the Chevy emblem don't ya? Yeah, people are funny. I like the younger guys fueling their trucks in amazement of what I'm driving and ask me to "roll coal" when I leave.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Of course when I was looking at the pumps, I was driving by and didn't actually stop. So I only seen the one hose even though there was a "DEF" button and figured that was kinda sketchy to have diesel mixed with def. I'm sure it's like everyone says and I just didn't see the other hose.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> ask me to "roll coal" when I leave.


"No, sorry, my vehicle is actually tuned properly, so it doesn't do that."


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

MP81 said:


> "No, sorry, my vehicle is actually tuned properly, so it doesn't do that."


I get that with these cars, so I've heard, even straight-piped with a proper tune they don't blow too much smoke. Trucks on the other hand, people are a little ridiculous. If I got my camper hooked up to my 97 Suburban with the old school Detroit diesel and I'm in town at a traffic light, watch out if you're to the right of me....lol. There's nothing I can do about all that smoke until I get up to speed. Now a week ago I was cruising on the expressway(doin 65 haulin my camper) and a guy with a late model duramax pulling a camper passes me just smoke screening everyone trying to do 80...wtf, really?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Stop at the pump. On the left you'll see a sliding glass or something that hides the def pump. It don't stick out like the nozzle.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Everywhere I have used the DEF at the pump the nozzle had a blue cover.

Walmart pump attendant came running up to tell me I was making a big mistake.

Yep, you gotta love the arrogant diesel pick up guys giving you the evil eye. I just tap the CTD or TD badge on the trunk and glare back.

Edit to add:
Deb gets it way more often in hers. Everybody assume the poor helpless female doesn't have a clue and try to save her. I had to put a "Yes it is a Diesel" sticker on her first one.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

It’s bad enough that diesel pumps are almost always shared with gas pumps, but WAY worse is these ‘shared’ pumps are closest to the mini-mart. 

As a result, more often than not, there are gas cars/trucks parked at the diesel pumps unattended while drivers are in the store buying cigarettes and lotto tickets.

There can be a dozen empty pumps but the only two diesel pumps will have gas cars parked at them.......UGH!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Try being a truck driver. 

You have no pain to complain. 

Them pumps can stack 3 or 4 deep. And most of them have red tape to deal with in purchasing fuel. Then they want to pee and grab food and what not. 1 truck can sit there for 30 minutes. Some pull forward so the next truck can get in. And then he's blocked in.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

On my route. There are Mavericks where I fuel up. $.40 cheaper then truck stops. Most have a separate area where semis can fuel up. I noticed today at the location I stopped at. It has a seperate pump for def.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Any DEF should be fine, it is mostly water with urea, as a specific concentration. It does have a shelf life, but that time is determined by temperature, and if not at higher temps, it can last a long time, and indefinitely at low temperatures. I think there have been very few cases of actual proven issues with bad DEF, there have been people with problems in the DEF system, due to heaters, and contamination, but in many cases it was difficult if not impossible to prove the DEF added was the source of the problem. I'd recommend going with the cheapest DEF you can find, it all does the same thing. It will never be pumped through the same nozzle as diesel. DEF in your fuel is very bad, and fuel in you DEF is very bad, even in small amounts. Many DEF problems were traced to people making that mistake (and some trying to deny that they did).


----------



## wikiriki (Dec 11, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> While we're on this topic, any of you had someone give you a weird look or even talk crap to you about pulling up to a diesel or shared gas/diesel pump in your CTD? Has happened a few times to me.
> 
> One time a guy was kind of enough to "warn" me that I was putting diesel into my gasoline car (kinda wondering how I fit a diesel nozzle into a gasoline fill neck, but I digress), I've also had guys in diesels trucks pull in behind me taking the only diesel pump and rev their engine while staring me down, and finally a few weeks ago I had a guy call me a fword ahole for taking a gas/diesel pump rather than just a gas (he apologized once I told him it was a diesel).
> 
> I suppose only having 3 or 4 incidents in 2.5 years of owning this (filling up once a week) isn't too bad.


Happens to me ALL THE TIME. I love the good-hearted folks trying to "warn" me. Sometimes I just look at them and smile, and sometimes I'll say, "Oh, oops! [Darn] it! But then keep pumping and watch their expression when I drive away. A lot of conversations have started at the diesel pump that let me gush about my CTD.

I'm a proud owner. Does it show? Glad I shelled out the extra $$ up front for the subsequent savings over the past 98k mi. I'm thinking of buying a second one--matching his and hers. My wife won't drive anything else. It was originally bought as my commuter, but she took it over and won't give it back until it needs an oil change. We're hooked!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> While we're on this topic, any of you had someone give you a weird look or even talk crap to you about pulling up to a diesel or shared gas/diesel pump in your CTD? Has happened a few times to me.





wikiriki said:


> Happens to me ALL THE TIME. I love the good-hearted folks trying to "warn" me.


Does this happen to others, such as VW diesel owners? I might expect it to happen to most anyone putting diesel in a car in the US, where they are pretty scarce.

On a related note, one of my fraternity brothers accidentally put diesel in his Gremlin one night. As I recall, it cost him a couple hundred bucks (in 1981 dollars) to drop the tank and clean the fuel system.

Doug


.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

plano-doug said:


> Does this happen to others, such as VW diesel owners? I might expect it to happen to most anyone putting diesel in a car in the US, where they are pretty scarce.
> 
> On a related note, one of my fraternity brothers accidentally put diesel in his Gremlin one night. As I recall, it cost him a couple hundred bucks (in 1981 dollars) to drop the tank and clean the fuel system.
> 
> ...


Yep, got the same reactions when fueling my Jetta TDI. 

Rented a diesel Kubota tractor a few years back, it ran great for a little while but after about 20 minutes it got super hot and died.

Mechanic came out, dipped a rag in the fuel tank, smelled it and said it had gasoline in the fuel. Turns out the previous renter (the local electric utility) was responsible since they refueled it last before returning it.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> On a related note, one of my fraternity brothers accidentally put diesel in his Gremlin one night. As I recall, it cost him a couple hundred bucks (in 1981 dollars) to drop the tank and clean the fuel system.


Supposedly a friend of a friend decided to let his 20yr old son drive their leased Buick Regal until it needed to be turned in. He had been driving it for awhile, but recently filled the tank with diesel and drove it til it died and they had it towed to a dealer. Dealer said they would have to charge thousands of dollars to drop the tank, replace the pump, injectors and possibly other parts like the catalytic converter. All this and there's only 4 months and about 4k miles left on the lease before turning it in, so I told him I'd help out. I was able to drain the system, flush it, change spark plugs and then finally get it to run. Lol, now he's gotta deal with the fact that his son tinted the windows, burned the front tires off and also have the car buffed out because of all the scratches around the car.


----------

